# 1-18-10 storm with extras!



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Heres some cleaning up pics about 10-14" some drifting. Who says a 8ft Fisher HD cant stack


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

few more enjoy!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

very nice looking truck


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

And for you old timers. I said in a previous post that a place i do with the Kubota had alot of garage space enjoy (NONE OF THEM ARE MINE) they are all drivers and for the most part unrestored. all low miles driven most of them to car shows.
1954 Mercury Sun Valley 
2007 Lexus coupe
1955? Ford Fairlane conv.
19xx Pontiac Bonneville conv.
197x Trans Am And 1972 Chevy


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

And a few more! I better see some replies for this much work:laughing:
The Prize winning 1956 Crown Vic Thunderbird edition $200k+
1956 Chevy Bel Air PowerPac. Been 100 mph in this car racing a storm home (scary)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Love the F-350. Nice pics.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Man those are some awesome rides you have there!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool pics we haven't pushed any snow like that since october of 08


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies The cars are NOT mine they are owned by one my customers. It was a good storm about 24 hrs long and 12" or so quite a bit of drifting.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you can always pretty much bet on Maine still holding on to some cold air . at lease someone got some good snow . great pics dude payup I'm surprised your customer let into there some sweet rides


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I know all the codes to the doors! They dont care They trust me! Im their BOY! I drop what im doing to take care of them!!! And they take care of me.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

that sounds like a good deal you have going for ya


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I want your truck....seriously


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

plowguy43;965369 said:


> I want your truck....seriously


Why is that??


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely some nice rides in there! Lisbon and Lewiston got about 6-8" and Turner was about the same. We're supposed to be getting another 3-6 inches through Wednesday! h*ll yea!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a picture I took while plowing the Turner driveway. It was with my phone so its not the clearest, but I thought it looked cool. You can also see the dent on my driver door from when I got stuck- ugh


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

nice pics...im right in gorham we got a foot too. this is turing out to be a good week

anther 3-6 tonight hopefully and then maybe some more on monday night, if it doesn't turn to rain


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

plowman_25;966109 said:


> nice pics...im right in gorham we got a foot too. this is turing out to be a good week
> 
> anther 3-6 tonight hopefully and then maybe some more on monday night, if it doesn't turn to rain


Nice to meet you neighbor:waving:
I plow on the Buxton/Gorham line
You should recognize those cars!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

plowguy43;966075 said:


> Here's a picture I took while plowing the Turner driveway. It was with my phone so its not the clearest, but I thought it looked cool. You can also see the dent on my driver door from when I got stuck- ugh


That is a mint shot! Ive tried many shots like that but there all blurry. Was going to try a video but no way while driving around the curves!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Gorham and Buxton? Here's to Alfred!

View attachment 70808


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Pic didnt go thru. 
Thats the area where my plowing career started 11 years ago my route was from Sanford to Waterboro into Lyman. I guarantee you pass the plow truck I started plowing with. The guy is still running it after all these years!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

I live on bunganut. I work all over the place, limington -> Saco. I started this year with plowing, my drive is a nearly a half mile of woods road. I have all my accounts on one road, which is very nice on the gas tank.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Ive seen you around. Your a Framer?


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

as for those cars, he/shes got a fancy for color coordinated dice eh? niiiice rides.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive seen you around. Your a Framer?

contractor/carpenter. by schooling I'm an architectural engineer. I have a crew for framing/finish. I personally only do custom work, just finished converting a 100yr old hutch into a tiled vanity and upper cabinet for a neighbor.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice truck ddb- looks like a sweet setup


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks bud, its a pretty truck all cleaned up and its never let me down. Im thinking about building wings for the blizzard soon. Hows that buyers spreader do with sand? I ended up getting a fisher speedcaster sander for a ridiculously good price but i was looking at those first


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

My brain is frying I recently saw that truck on 111 or 202 last week. I know it was you cause of the tool boxes! 
I have a buddy that has a seasonal at BLC spent alot of time on the weekends there off the Brock rd.
Did you get the plow at Portsmouth Ford?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ddb maine;966302 said:


> Thanks bud, its a pretty truck all cleaned up and its never let me down. Im thinking about building wings for the blizzard soon. Hows that buyers spreader do with sand? I ended up getting a fisher speedcaster sander for a ridiculously good price but i was looking at those first


The Spreader is decent nothing special- it beats lugging the 50lb bags though! It won't through heavy, wet sand, but it spreads bagged "all purpose" sand just fine. Its basically sand box sand, very fine stuff itself. I put a couple bags of rock salt through it last night and it worked very well. It plugs into the cig lighter and just turns on with a switch, it only has one speed so you have to adjust the flow manually to get the right amount spread- it took me a few tries last night (my first time out with it) but after was all said and done, I have it down now.

Cost me $200 in Mass!!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

bacwudzme;966306 said:


> My brain is frying I recently saw that truck on 111 or 202 last week. I know it was you cause of the tool boxes!
> I have a buddy that has a seasonal at BLC spent alot of time on the weekends there off the Brock rd.
> Did you get the plow at Portsmouth Ford?


hah! Everyone looks for the boxes. I am pretty sure I have the only set around. Bunganut is a great place. Yes I did get it from Portsmouth. Montrose stopped selling them and sent me there.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

plowguy43;966312 said:


> The Spreader is decent nothing special- it beats lugging the 50lb bags though! It won't through heavy, wet sand, but it spreads bagged "all purpose" sand just fine. Its basically sand box sand, very fine stuff itself. I put a couple bags of rock salt through it last night and it worked very well. It plugs into the cig lighter and just turns on with a switch, it only has one speed so you have to adjust the flow manually to get the right amount spread- it took me a few tries last night (my first time out with it) but after was all said and done, I have it down now.
> 
> Cost me $200 in Mass!!


that's a good buy! That's a nice Dakota does that have a v8?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah it has a 4.7 V8, its ballsy but needs better gearing for the plow- its got 3.55's in it now.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Last year i almost jumped ship to Blizzard. My back up guy got his down there and at the time him and i were doing a couple accounts together and he had no deflector and the snow never seemed to go over the moldboard. where i always have to run rubber deflectors. I went down to Portsmouth last year around this time and they didnt have any 8'6" plows left. I would have bought one.
You reconize my truck?


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

bacwudzme;966336 said:


> Last year i almost jumped ship to Blizzard. My back up guy got his down there and at the time him and i were doing a couple accounts together and he had no deflector and the snow never seemed to go over the moldboard. where i always have to run rubber deflectors. I went down to Portsmouth last year around this time and they didnt have any 8'6" plows left. I would have bought one.
> You reconize my truck?


I got one of last years 800hd's. I havn't had it comeover except for last night the piles are starting to hit 7-8' and being puffy snow it blows out the top a bit when stacking. From what ive read a deflector on a blizzard can actually inhibit the roll a bit because the moldboard relases at such an angle. I certainly dont have a reason to get one. Im pretty sure ive seen you before I recognize the tires. where do you plow?

Its still coming down good, just watched a few cars go flying of the road. That was fun.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah there were a few good accidents in Scarborough this a.m.. 
I grew up in Saco on the Buxton line (Joy Valley) I live in Buxton just over the LIne.
I hit a couple of drives in Saco on 112 the jump on 117 hit bunch in Hollis (mostly in the Salmon Falls area) then 4A into Buxton hit a bunch in that area then off 22 I have a few more then one out by Rt 202 trailer sales.
Problably seen me at Lowes Or Home Depot I just seen your truck too maybe at the new gas station across from Olive garden? I cant remember who i was with, but I remember saying That must be a bear to plow with cause of the tool boxes!!!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like you were very busy.
I hate the big storms.
Nice looking truck.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

bacwudzme;966369 said:


> Yeah there were a few good accidents in Scarborough this a.m..
> I grew up in Saco on the Buxton line (Joy Valley) I live in Buxton just over the LIne.
> I hit a couple of drives in Saco on 112 the jump on 117 hit bunch in Hollis (mostly in the Salmon Falls area) then 4A into Buxton hit a bunch in that area then off 22 I have a few more then one out by Rt 202 trailer sales.
> Problably seen me at Lowes Or Home Depot I just seen your truck too maybe at the new gas station across from Olive garden? I cant remember who i was with, but I remember saying That must be a bear to plow with cause of the tool boxes!!!!!


Thats a nice run. I have 11 on one road on the lake, i'm hoping to get a some more for next year. 
I was at cumberland farms last week sometime i don't remember when, the boxes really don't bother me, I guess im used to them i just use my mirrors, these mirrors we have are sweet, wouldn't be possible without them.



Lux Lawn;966372 said:


> Looks like you were very busy.
> I hate the big storms.
> Nice looking truck.


Still snowing, one more run in the early am, then sand. then clear the construction site. Born and raised in New England. For the past 2 months I have been whining to the wife, what a crappy winter, no snow, warm as hell.... I cant get enough snow. 
thanks on the truck!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I know I have all inside work this winter. I have said the samthing about this winter 
My route is alot better i used to go from Camp Ellis to Dayton to nearly Standish it took three years but i got it to one area.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

bacwudzme;965129 said:


> Thanks for all the replies The cars are NOT mine they are owned by one my customers. It was a good storm about 24 hrs long and 12" or so quite a bit of drifting.


Was it heavy and wet? I hate that kind of snow storm. The light and deep ones are nice though.


----------

